# Barn Dri



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a product called barn dry? I came across it last night at the farm store and it was the only thing they had in the way of barn lime. It says it is used on horse stalls to help dry things. reduce the ammonia and is chemically non irritating.
I went ahead and bought some because I needed something to put down. I was just wondering if anyone else had used it?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I have used one I think is similar called Sweet PDZ. I don't know if it makes a big difference or not really. In the winter time, I always pile more and more bedding up. If you keep the bedding layered up enough, there shouldn't be any smell. I usually just use the PDZ on the bottom layer, and then when I clean out all the old bedding in the spring, I will use it to absorb stuff and hopefully help with the ammonia smell. That's the only time things get smelly, is when I clean it out.


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

I use Stall Dry or Sweet PDZ depending on what my feed dealer has in stock on the day he delivers. I sprinkle it on my rubber stall mats after stripping the stalls and then bed over it with shavings. I do believe it cuts down the ammonia smell, but I strip the stalls 1x week so don't know how long it is actually effective past that.


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok that's what I want to use it for. We are cleaning out pens again and I wanted it for the bottom layer. We usually do a hard pack through winter but this winter has been so dag gone wet that the pens are feeling too damp so we are cleaning them a lot. If it was colder and froze more like a normal northern Indiana winter we would just be doing the hard pack.
I also want to spread a layer of it at the door entrance and in my milking area because those tend to get really damp when it rains.
Thanks guys!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Stall Dry and Sweet PDZ are diatemaceous earth products. Barn-Dri is a 100% calcium product. Much cheaper than the Stall Dry or Sweet PDZ. We used to use Stall Dry, but then we couldn't get it here any more (I think it is a Canadian product). Sweet PDZ just got too expensive for us as we clean two horse stalls every day in winter (our horses are stalled at night and during bad weather). We switched to Barn-Dri because it is much cheaper. If we could get Stall Dry again, I'd think about spending the money. It absorbed wetness really well and was much less dusty than Barn-Dri.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, we are doing the exact same thing. Seems like cleaning down to the bottom over and over again. instead of deep pack.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

SherrieC said:


> Amanda, we are doing the exact same thing. Seems like cleaning down to the bottom over and over again. instead of deep pack.


Here, too, Sherrie. Of course, you are not that from me.


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

SherrieC said:


> Amanda, we are doing the exact same thing. Seems like cleaning down to the bottom over and over again. instead of deep pack.


Yep just cleaned the pens yesterday. I am heading out there now to do some serious rearranging. Probably will take most of the day but hey itms my day off work and the house is clean!


----------

